# The barbarians are coming  - July 2017



## Liverbirdie (Sep 1, 2016)

We will be putting up details tomorrow of (hopefully) a large meet for late July next year.

We will only have a small timeframe (3-4 weeks) to get numbers and deposits in, so just putting up a quick note, so watch this space for tomorrow night.

We are just finalising a few details with one of the clubs, and will have it all posted around 7pm tomorrow.

Its gonna be custy.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 1, 2016)

It's like Christmas Eve 

This will be epic


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 1, 2016)

Where's the cryptic ode?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 1, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			Where's the cryptic ode? 

Click to expand...

We begged him not to this year, me and Glyn couldn't possibly handle another after this years :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 1, 2016)

This is better then transfer deadline day!!


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 1, 2016)

Oh no!!!!!!!! Late July!!!! I've already booked a holiday for late July........

This is not going to be fun waiting for this announcement &#128514;


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Hope its a nice parkland. Fed up of cabbage patch links courses....


----------



## Trojan615 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hmm I think a little teaser is in order... Give us a hint


----------



## Marshy77 (Sep 2, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			This is better then transfer deadline day!!
		
Click to expand...

Can just imagine Pete waking up this morning in his yellow jim jams, phone buzzing from forum members sending PM's wanting more information...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 2, 2016)

Trojan615 said:



			Hmm I think a little teaser is in order... Give us a hint
		
Click to expand...

Let's play online hangman - 3 strikes and your out, and your not getting an H,E, S or an A as an easy starter......


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 2, 2016)

No letter guessing however

Barbarians = Baba's = Sheep, we done Aberdeen this year so it must be Wales. :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 2, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			Can just imagine Pete waking up this morning in his yellow jim jams, phone buzzing from forum members sending PM's wanting more information...
		
Click to expand...

This is so true.......just without anyone calling him tho


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 2, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			No letter guessing however

Barbarians = Baba's = Sheep, we done Aberdeen this year so it must be Wales. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I hope not!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 2, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Let's play online hangman - 3 strikes and your out, and your not getting an H,E, S or an A as an easy starter......
		
Click to expand...

I'll have a C please bob


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 2, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I'll have a C please bob
		
Click to expand...

Strike 1 - typical Stuey.


----------



## DRW (Sep 2, 2016)

The normal google search, has let me down poorly and linked me back to this thread as the first hit

N for nutter please Bob


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 2, 2016)

DarrenWilliams said:



			The normal google search, has let me down poorly and linked me back to this thread as the first hit

N for nutter please Bob
		
Click to expand...

After lights nights conference call eh Birchy we can confirm Liverbirdie is a N........utter


----------



## Marshy77 (Sep 2, 2016)

Can I have a R please Bob.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 2, 2016)

Go on, I'll say it, 'Can I have a Pee please Bob' :rofl:


DarrenWilliams said:



			The normal google search, has let me down poorly and linked me back to this thread as the first hit

N for nutter please Bob
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 2, 2016)

Unfortunately I won't be able to make this due to other commitments. But, to all the newer forum members, and those who haven't attended a meet before - You won't find a better organised, more inclusive group than the one organizing this meet.. 

Keep your eyes peeled and get signed on.. You won't regret it..... :thup:


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 2, 2016)

Even if I'm still **** I'm coming


----------



## Trojan615 (Sep 2, 2016)

I will have a "k' please bob....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 2, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			Can I have a R please Bob.
		
Click to expand...

Strike 2.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 2, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Go on, I'll say it, 'Can I have a Pee please Bob' :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Strike 3 - You'll just have to wait until tonight.:whoo::rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 2, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Strike 1 - typical Stuey. 

Click to expand...

If it hasn't got a C in it, I'm not coming :rant:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 2, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			If it hasn't got a C in it, I'm not coming :rant:
		
Click to expand...

It would have one right big C in it, if you came.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 2, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			Can just imagine Pete waking up this morning in his yellow jim jams, phone buzzing from forum members sending PM's wanting more information...
		
Click to expand...

Haha I've heard he's ditched the Jim jams for a "twosie" #lardarse


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 2, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			It would have one right big C in it, if you came.

Click to expand...

Hunt??? :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 2, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha I've heard he's ditched the Jim jams for a "twosie" #lardarse
		
Click to expand...

My twosie is made from the same twill as my smoking jacket, though.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 2, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Hunt??? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Correct, my old cockney sparrer!


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 2, 2016)

C'mon liverbirchytours, chomping at the bit here :smirk:


----------



## Trojan615 (Sep 2, 2016)

I've been refreshing fo 15 mins....   Getting Rsi now


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 2, 2016)

Trojan615 said:



			I've been refreshing fo 15 mins....   Getting Rsi now
		
Click to expand...

Attention seeking whores, I don't even reckon they've sorted anything.....


----------



## Odvan (Sep 2, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Attention seeking whores, I don't even reckon they've sorted anything.....
		
Click to expand...

LQ will be on his way back from what will have been another disaster of a 9 hole knock. I'm more looking forward to finding how crap he was once again than the venue in question.

But I'm in


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 2, 2016)

Odvan said:



			LQ will be on his way back from what will have been another disaster of a 9 hole knock. I'm more looking forward to finding how crap he was once again than the venue in question.

But I'm in 

Click to expand...

Same old, same old no doubt but at least he's consistent


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 2, 2016)

Odvan said:



			LQ will be on his way back from what will have been another disaster of a 9 hole knock. I'm more looking forward to finding how crap he was once again than the venue in question.

But I'm in 

Click to expand...

Yep, waiting on Lincoln quaker to finish his game.

Rumour has it he had a late morning tee time......


----------



## Captainron (Sep 2, 2016)

He's looking for his Pro V. He was in floods of tears the last time he lost one. He will be out there with the UV torch


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 2, 2016)

Captainron said:



			He's looking for his Pro V. He was in floods of tears the last time he lost one. He will be out there with the UV torch
		
Click to expand...

I am back.

Only lost 2 ultras and 1 pinnacle.

Getting good me


----------



## Trojan615 (Sep 2, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I am back.

Only lost 2 ultras and 1 pinnacle.

Getting good me 

Click to expand...

Finished out with the tour edition then ?///


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 2, 2016)

Trojan615 said:



			Finished out with the tour edition then ?///
		
Click to expand...

Molitor, I reckon.

Mods, this thread can be closed, if you like.


----------



## Trojan615 (Sep 2, 2016)

But I need to know about the 2 ultras and a pinnacle #neverleaveamanbehind


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 2, 2016)

Trojan615 said:



			Getting Rsi now
		
Click to expand...

Nice irons, aren't they?


----------

